# Network card firmware installation: need help



## Switch2BSD (Apr 8, 2021)

Please tell me how to install the firmware update from Intel for network card Intel Ethernet Connection X552/X557-AT 10GBASE-T on motherboard Supermicro X10SDV-4C-TLN2F
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...10-Gigabit-Network-Connections-Under-FreeBSD-
This version is 3.3.24, in comparaison with version 3.3.14 in stock of 12. https://www.freshports.org/net/intel-ix-kmod/
I have followed the instruction from website, but:

```
# make                                                                          
make: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 16: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR to override.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2021)

The message is telling you that it needs to have access to the FreeBSD sources in /usr/src/ but apparently you don't have it installed.


----------



## Switch2BSD (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you Sir.
Will it override/overwrite intel_ix_kmod built-in kernel?


----------



## Switch2BSD (Apr 9, 2021)

# git clone https://git.freebsd.org/src.git /usr/src


```
Cloning into '/usr/src'...                                                                                              
remote: Enumerating objects: 378015, done.                                                                              
remote: Counting objects: 100% (378015/378015), done.                                                                   
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (26814/26814), done.                                                                  
remote: Total 3867165 (delta 372281), reused 351201 (delta 351201), pack-reused 3489150                                 
Receiving objects: 100% (3867165/3867165), 1.18 GiB | 22.42 MiB/s, done.                                                
Resolving deltas: 100% (3063152/3063152), done.                                                                         
Updating files: 100% (86533/86533), done.
```

# make
# make install
# nano /boot/loader.conf

```
if_ix_load="YES"
```
# shutdown -r now
# dmesg | grep ix

```
KLD if_ix.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch                                                     
linker_load_file: /boot/kernel/if_ix.ko - unsupported file type                                                         
module_register: cannot register pci/ix from if_ix_updated.ko; already loaded from kernel                               
Module pci/ix failed to register: 17
```

it seems headache, but nic recognized perhaps by other firmware


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2021)

Switch2BSD said:


> Will it override/overwrite intel_ix_kmod built-in kernel?


That's never allowed so shouldn't be an issue. Not sure where exactly this driver gets installed but I assume it's /boot/modules/. FreeBSD's own kernel modules are in /boot/kernel/. 



Switch2BSD said:


> KLD if_ix.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch


Wrong branch, you checked out the source for main aka HEAD aka 14.0-CURRENT. You need to switch to the correct branch for your version of FreeBSD. If it's 12.2-RELEASE: `git checkout releng/12.2`, if it's 13.0-RELEASE (or one of its RC releases); `git checkout releng/13.0`


----------

